
Tell HN: PG is speaking at Twiistup in LA - AndrewWarner
http://www.twiistup.com/
======
fbu
Eric Ries and Dave McClure will be speaking too. Any ideas if they live stream
the keynotes ?

~~~
krtl
I think TechZULU will be streaming this event live. But the atmosphere is what
I go for.

